# groundhog hunting



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

does anyone know where i can got ground hog hunting near clark county


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Start asking farmers,most will let u shoot all the g/pigs u want


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

It was so hot in Coshocton Cty today that the groundhogs were using umbrellas!!


----------

